# Adventures of Tik Tik



## TikTikKobold (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello, everyone. I've been on here for about a year, but I don't think I've ever had a thread about my erotic series _The Adventures of Tik Tik._ It's about a kobold who discovers a book on magic and sexuality, and she goes off into the world to discover more of both. 

You can find it over on my profilehttps://www.furaffinity.net/user/tiktikkobold/ 

For anyone interested in erotic works, I'm interested in hearing some thoughts on the writing and the story and the characters. Pretty much any critique would do, but I'm also interested in if you like it, of course!


----------

